# Bald spots



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi, I just noticed that my Sally Lolita has some bald spots on her back and one leg. I rubbed one and all the hair fell off...I don't know what that could be. I'm guessing maybe cus i changed her food or b/c I brought her from El Salvador to Quebec no more than a month ago. She had this amazing coat before moving here. I was always talking to people about how shiny it was and people were always complimenting her as well. I have only washed her once since she got here. It could be the shampoo too...I really don't know. I was wondering if someone has gone through this and if they can give me any advice. I already made an appointment with the vet for tonight at 7:30.


----------



## princess's momma (Jan 13, 2005)

My friends dog had a bald spot that he was itching. She took him to a vet and they did a skin scraping which showed that he had mites. They gave her some cream to put on it and they went away. I'm not sure what's going on with your pup but I wouldn't be too worried. Good luck :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Please let us know how your dog is doing. Lots of reasons for hairloss ranging from food allergy, to skin parasites/infections, to hormonal issues in older dogs like hypothyroidism or Cushing's disease. Hopefully it's just minor! How old is your dog?


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

*bald spots*

Well, I went to the vet last night, they took some blood samples and they did a skin scraping. She said they were not mites or any other kind of parasite. It is a skin infection due to a bateria, She said the bacteria is usually present on the skin but it doesn't develop in an infection. She said she might have developped it because of the stress from the trip/change of environment. She prescribed some antibiotics ( 0.5 ml of Clavamox for 2 weeks. Mornings and nights). 
Sally Lolita will be 6 months old on the 9th. She's 4 lbs now. I had Chiquitita checked too, and she is fine. She will be 6 months on the 20th and she's 3.5 lbs. I also had them both microchipped last night. 
The bill came up to CAN$421. Ouch! but I don't regret it. I just want to make sure they r fine. 
Sally lolita seems to be ok. She's not itching and she plays, runs, eats and sleeps as usual. The vet said we just have to wait and see how she will react to the antibiotics. 
Thanks for ur concerns.
Armando


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

So glad it's nothing serious and very treatable.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my pointer used to get staph infections all the time, it would start out with a little itching then she would loose hair. i would have to give her medicated baths and antibiotics to get rid of it....

glad it wasn't mites! that is tricky to get rid of sometimes!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm glad it was nothing serious, and hope that with the antibiotics it will clear up soon.


----------

